# Meguires Mirror Finish Paste Wax



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience or examples of having used this stuff?

It seems to be getting thrown in free with orders from multiple suppliers and I have amassed 3 tins of it now.

The packaging is premium but how does it perform?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No idea, is it the old #16 in a different tin?

If so it’s very good, as good as all these posh 80 quid ‘boutique’ waxes people are peddling.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

LeeH said:


> No idea, is it the old #16 in a different tin?
> 
> If so it's very good, as good as all these posh 80 quid 'boutique' waxes people are peddling.


I have used No. 16 for years, brilliant brilliant stuff :thumb: When it was getting scarce I brought a job lot and now it's impossible to get hold of. Only got a couple of tins left now 

Meguires told me it was just discontinued ... 

I have also used Meguires Mirror Glaze No.8 mold release wax, wow that stuff is hard work but it shines and protects like nothing else.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep it was discontinued, it may just have been tweaked and repackaged to keep the range fresh.

That' and the yellow wax #? were very popular.

I think you should send me a tin 

Maybe buy a tin of the mirror paste wax and compare with your #16?


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Was #16 abrasive at all?

This mirror glaze suggests it will clean, polish and protect in a single stage


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No it wasn’t.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

350Chris said:


> Was #16 abrasive at all?
> 
> This mirror glaze suggests it will clean, polish and protect in a single stage


As above what Lee said, it goes on easy by hand and polishes easy too, all by hand as well.

No.8 needs a machine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

350Chris said:


> Does anyone have any experience or examples of having used this stuff?
> 
> It seems to be getting thrown in free with orders from multiple suppliers and I have amassed 3 tins of it now.
> 
> The packaging is premium but how does it perform?


Not tried it - have seen it and did wonder about trying it out, but was aiming for spring next year, so be very interested in your thoughts on it, before I go grab a tin.

And how have you managed to get 3 tins ? Think that'll last you a lifetime


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Not tried it - have seen it and did wonder about trying it out, but was aiming for spring next year, so be very interested in your thoughts on it, before I go grab a tin.
> 
> And how have you managed to get 3 tins ? Think that'll last you a lifetime


It has come free as part of detailing orders - if you want to try one, PM me an address and I'll get one over to you


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

350Chris said:


> It has come free as part of detailing orders - if you want to try one, PM me an address and I'll get one over to you


That's a generous offer :thumb:


----------

